# Doordash merchants get preprogrammed tablets with no training.



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

I was wondering what the long wait times were about, and I started looking into merchant information, then it was revealed to me that Doordash sends tablets to merchants -- preloaded with their menu and generic settings.

¡Attention Merchants!

There is a setting to delay dispatching drivers when it gets busy, and no one seems to know how to use professional courtesy within the doordash system.



















https://help.doordash.com/merchants/s/article/Can-I-delay-an-order?language=en_US


----------



## WAHN (May 6, 2019)

I wonder if DoorDash has local reps in any markets that speak face to face with their customers? Do any of these gig companies?


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

WAHN said:


> I wonder if DoorDash has local reps in any markets that speak face to face with their customers? Do any of these gig companies?


I never heard of ambassadors training anyone, for food delivery apps. I think the closest I seen were mentors by Lyft.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

What's the point of training, if the're always changing the app?-o:

Training for each and every update? :laugh:


----------



## Don'tchasethesurge (Dec 27, 2016)

Why wasted money and time on training merchants when they have disposable army of ants who if one cance, the next takes it


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> I was wondering what the long wait times were about, and I started looking into merchant information, then it was revealed to me that Doordash sends tablets to merchants -- preloaded with their menu and generic settings.
> 
> ¡Attention Merchants!
> 
> ...


" TECHNOLOGY" !


----------



## dlearl476 (Oct 3, 2017)

FWIW, at one McDs in my area that's an instant cancel, no one knows how to use the tablet. Back before I blacklisted them, every single pickup the non-English speaking cashier would have to go get their mgr to a) translate what I was asking for and b) access the tablet to add the order to the queue.


----------



## flash100 (Dec 7, 2019)

WAHN said:


> I wonder if DoorDash has local reps in any markets that speak face to face with their customers? Do any of these gig companies?


Very doubtful


----------

